# how many Cory's can I fit into a 10 Gallon?



## panther685 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a new 10 gallon for my office and I have RCS in it right now. I would like to add a few Cory in with them to liven up the place. The tank has already cycled so it's ready for them.

Suggestions on type would be nice also as they tend to have a million different kinds. 

In the tank so far I have java moss and Anacharis. I'm soon going to add Micro sword.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Corydoras pygmaeus
Corydoras habrosus
Corydoras hastatus

Get a school of five and enjoy the heck out of them.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Corydoras pygmaeus
> Corydoras habrosus
> Corydoras hastatus
> 
> Get a school of five and enjoy the heck out of them.


+1

The small cories will really be much happier in this tank than the medium-sized ones (panda, bronze/albino). They are also less likely to eat your cherry shrimp for invading their 'territory'.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Cories are not territorial and don't attack shrimps.

As for suggestions, julii cories stay small and look very cool and cute.


----------



## panther685 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've heard different opinions but are all cory's compatible with each other or should I get the same 5 cory?


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Get the same 5.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Chrisk-K said:


> Cories are not territorial and don't attack shrimps.


Yes, they aren't territorial, that's why I put it in quotes. I meant that as a bottom dwelling creature they occupy the same space shrimp often do, and I've heard that there can be bottom-feeder tension between them. The smaller cories tend to spend less time on the bottom, which is a plus too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Corydoras pygmaeus
> Corydoras habrosus
> Corydoras hastatus
> 
> Get a school of five and enjoy the heck out of them.


^^^ I totally agree. You could go with 5-10x even if the only other livestock in the tank are shrimp, since the dwarfs are so tiny and such a light bioload.

IMO a 10gal is on the small side for any but the dwarf Cories- Cories are very active fish and need their swimming room.

Go with C. hastatus or C. pygmaeus if you want fish that will spend more time up in the water column. C. hasbrosus spends more time on the bottom.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

just my 2c but i think having a rcs tank and adding corys could be crowding the tank being all of them are bottom dwellers.

granted it depends on how many rcs you have but in my exp. rcs only tanks seem to have plenty


----------

